

My trip report for Day 1 of the Computer Human Interaction 2009 conference - shalmanese
http://blog.bumblebeelabs.com/chi-2009-day-1

======
bcx
nice post, I think we were at the same sessions. I thought Eric Gilbert's talk
was the best talk I saw today. Although, it's funny how simple his method was
though -- really he just took a little bit of social theory, and then ran a
regression against ties on facebook and the R^2 turned out to be interesting.
(very clean study though).

Let's hope tomorrow has more to bring. Good questions at the talks, btw.

------
grinich
CHI is great. I'm a student volunteer and it's a blast.

~~~
shalmanese
Sweet, email me at hang@bumblebeelabs.com and we can arrange for a meetup face
to face tomorrow. Or, if you know where to look, I'm the only guy at the
conference who has Bumblebee Labs as his affiliation.

Cheers

